# Eagle Stick.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just Fitting the topper to the stick. Topper will be painted with the colors of the bald eagle. The texture on the carving will be blue,the top ring on the staff red and area just above the grip area will be blue with a Nave middalion . The Aspen staff will have a natural finish of spar urathane with a para cord rap grip.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great job Randy!!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty sweet stick, Randy!


----------

